

How to enable Facebook timeline right now(Developer release) - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-to-enable-facebook-timeline-right.html

======
washedup
Thanks for the advice. It's fun to play around with, even if most people can't
see it yet. Makes traveling through Facebook history extremely easily.

